# Sedona FP nib upgrade?



## Trickrick (Mar 21, 2013)

I have just turned a Sedona FP and love the feel in my hand.
I have several nib "Upgrades" and would like to know if the Sedona nibs can be changed? 
I have tried to change a nib on a different style pen and broke the pen.
I am a little reluctant to "try" too hard on this one.
Anyone know?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 21, 2013)

It's an easy upgrade. If you follow this video it might help.
Upgrading your nib on a component fountain pen - YouTube


----------



## Trickrick (Mar 21, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> It's an easy upgrade. If you follow this video it might help.
> Upgrading your nib on a component fountain pen - YouTube



Thanks Oklahoman
......the video makes it look pretty easy!
I'll give it a try when I get back home tomorrow 
My first attempt was with a Jr Gent.....maybe not replaceable?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 21, 2013)

In the video I changed out a Jr. Statesman which is the same as the Jr.Gent11, you might have tried the Jr. Gent 1


----------



## mrmartyking (Mar 22, 2013)

What would be a good source to buy upgraded nibs in the $40 range? I like the Baron FPs.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 22, 2013)

Trickrick said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > It's an easy upgrade. If you follow this video it might help.
> ...


Jr Gent 1 nibs are not replaceable (DAMHIKT) I don't know about Jr Gent 2.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 22, 2013)

mrmartyking said:


> What would be a good source to buy upgraded nibs in the $40 range? I like the Baron FPs.


 
There are a number of vendors that sell upgrade nibs that are members here and have good upgrade nibs, in the $10-$20 range. Tony at "The Golden Nib" Ed at "Exotic Blanks" Brian at Meisternibs and My self Roy at "The Classic Nib".


----------



## mrmartyking (Mar 22, 2013)

I suppose that if you go up in price, you get to the solid gold ones that are quite expensive. What about something in the middle. Does that exist or are the $20 nibs great writers? I want to be able to say that the pen has a high quality nib. I know that it does not have to be solid gold to be a good writer.


----------



## Trickrick (Mar 22, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> In the video I changed out a Jr. Statesman which is the same as the Jr.Gent11, you might have tried the Jr. Gent 1



I guess I'm gun shy, but tried to pull the nib on my Sedona....it ain't coming out!
Any tips or tricks that I've missed? I watched the video....and it looks so easy!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 22, 2013)

First of all, my recommendation is to buy a Bock nib from ClassicNib.com     I have been using one for almost a year and it has been the best feel and show-off nib for me when dealing with potential customers. If the nib you are working with is stubborn, try to wrap some "shelf liner" around the nib while you twist and pull it out from the section. It will come out.


----------



## Twissy (Mar 23, 2013)

Exercise a little caution! I've managed to strip the threads on a Sedona feed housing trying to change the nib! Try unscrewing the nib and feed from the section and then soaking in some warm water. The non slip mat shelf lining stuff that was suggested is very good.


----------



## Trickrick (Mar 23, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> First of all, my recommendation is to buy a Bock nib from ClassicNib.com     I have been using one for almost a year and it has been the best feel and show-off nib for me when dealing with potential customers. If the nib you are working with is stubborn, try to wrap some "shelf liner" around the nib while you twist and pull it out from the section. It will come out.



Ate my Wheaties this morning! Nib came off today and once I got the feel, it replaced another one too!
I am going to order a Bock from ClassicNib tonight. Can't wait to try one. 
Thanks to all for the encouragement to keep trying.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 23, 2013)

When replacing ANY nib, look at what came out and what you are trying to replace it with!!

IF the replacement nib is substantially thicker and the original nib was such a tight fit you could not get it out, how will the replacement work with the feed?  Is there still going to be "room" for ink flow?

Just a logical consideration.
Ed


----------



## Trickrick (Mar 23, 2013)

Got it out! 
Had my Wheaties this morning and it came out fine. Ordering a Nock nib tonight. 
Thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 23, 2013)

these are strictly my opinions, but i also use this Ink. The price may seem a little high, but i have been using my fountain pen daily since last year around may, and I am just a little under half of the bottle! It is well worth the price and its great to be able to refill your own ink when you want! Have fun with it!


----------



## Trickrick (Mar 23, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> First of all, my recommendation is to buy a Bock nib from ClassicNib.com     I have been using one for almost a year and it has been the best feel and show-off nib for me when dealing with potential customers. If the nib you are working with is stubborn, try to wrap some "shelf liner" around the nib while you twist and pull it out from the section. It will come out.



After eating my Wheaties for breakfast I made another attempt at getting the nib out....... Came out easy as pie, just like I knew what I was doing ;-)
Now I'm going to order me a Bock nib!
Thanks to all for the help and encouragement!


----------

